# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Thinking of getting Ingenero - 4kW - any optional extras?

## Billy22Bob

to do me a system in NSW - although they are QLD based - customer service thus far is very good. Wanna make sure they dont get an installer from another company which previously quoted me. Thet'd really pi$$ me off. 
We're renovating and are getting a new meter box anyway.
Although the systems dont really return on a financial ROI basis - it will save me having my northern roof relevelled and retiled which is worth about $5-10K. Shame the green loans arent being raised as an election issue.  *Anyway back to it.* *Are there any items/options/upgrades I need to include in my contract to firm up the price before we sign off?*
I hear possibly .... 
- transformerless inverters
- smart meters
- placement of inverter in cool location (possibly under the house - not sure about fire risk here though)

----------


## Smurf

Since you are in NSW with gross metering, I'd be getting a firm quote that includes all work to install the system and get it running, including meter installation (or alternatively, find out from your energy supplier how much this will cost). 
Inverter - certainly put it out of direct sunlight if possible and ideally get a transformerless model (more efficient). 
Is there any chance you might want to add to the system in future? If so then make sure the inverter is large enough and that the panels are arranged on the roof in a space efficient manner. It's common to see systems placed so as to preclude the mounting of additional panels on the roof, even though they would fit if a bit more thought had been given to placement.

----------


## goldrag

think twice about it....we have been waiting since April 2010 to get a 3kw installed on our roof....
initially told no inverters available and just told today that they have sold out of the inverters, but they might have some in the warehouse... :Confused: 
signed contract in April, sight inspection in June, told yesterday have to pay an extra $300....
they are very slow at getting back in touch with you and we are still waiting to see what eventuates in the next couple of days!!

----------


## Wombat2

Check my post on being short changed for things to watch - particularly that the inverter is the size you are expecting and that the RECs claimed are for the size of the inverter as per the Dept of Renewable Energy and Resources stipulation and not for the output of the PV array if the inverter has a lower output. 
Ingenero use local installers under contract

----------


## goldrag

ok they have made contact! 
our installation date is 5/10. :brava:  
will update on progress as it happens!!

----------

